# Need I'd if Pygmy or Nigerian



## Lechero (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got this doe I was told she is about 1 1/2 years old and is due to give birth in about one, problem she looks really tiny and wanted to know if she needs more time and what race is she. Feeding her hay and sweet feed is this okay or do I need to add something else to her diet I was told not to feed her sweet feed that often. Thank you


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is more Nigerian than pygmy. From what I can see of her udder she is likely close to kidding. She does look small...


----------



## Lechero (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you any recommendations on the feed


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We give sweet feed to ours. She doesn't need much but I would be feeding it daily....a cup or 2 would be plenty.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like she'll be kidding soon..and she IS small! Are you experienced with goat birthing? I'd be researching everything kidding related and getting a birthing kit together. Have a reliable vet on speed dial, you may need professional assistance. 

I feed alfalfa pellets to pregnant does, the calcium does them good.


----------



## Lechero (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you guys I am doing as much research as possible


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She looks Nigerian to me - her legs are longer and she's slimmer than a pygmy. I hope all goes well!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I see absolutely no Pygmy characteristics on this doe... I hope all goes well. We had a 7 month old get bred by accident and we didn't know it. She kidded a 4lb single doe successfully at 11 months old.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Best wishes to you and your lovely little girl! This is a great forum -- so many nice people willing to share their experiences and knowledge. Welcome!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She looks like my Nigerians!! Does she have other goats with her? She will need a buddy if not! She is so cute!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

^^ I agree


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I agree she looks close... And small... She may need help delivering... I have bred Pygmy's and Nigerians separate and together and IMO she is probably at least 75% ND and maybe 25% pygmy. Not a purebred of either I would say. GOOD LUCK!!! She is beautiful either way!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She is very cute! She doesn't look very pigmy to me, but I am not super knowledgeable on that subject. Anyway, she does look very teeny and also very close to giving birth. I recommend doing lots of research on goat kidding (if you don't have previous experience) and, remember--take a deep breath and don't do too much worrying! Sweet feed and hay should be fine, and I think you should set out free choice minerals for her. 
Well, that's my two cents--Good Luck!


----------



## Lechero (Jan 23, 2015)

She hasent given birth, and her utter is disappearing could she had giving birth before I got her and they kept the kid or is it something that happen.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Does sound likely. Was her back end swollen and sore looking when you got her? 

False pregnancy can also cause them to udder up but obviously wouldnt give you a kid.


----------

